# Anyone use a pail or bucket to pour in/store a bag of pellets?



## Proulx06 (Nov 18, 2013)

Curious if anyone has found a pail or bucket (metal, preferably) that will hold a 40lb bag of pellets? I like to keep a bag near my stove, but it's not the greatest look. And I think having a hard container would be easier to pour into the hopper than the bag. Only thing I've found is a black metal pail at Lowes that will only hold 15lbs.


----------



## Marsha Cook (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought a large Maine split barrel. They are basically 1/2 a wooded barrel, cut vertically not horozontal. Have to scoop the pellets but it looks nice. They have three sizes. The large holds two bags.


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmm, interesting. Not sure I have that much space on my hearth. I was also hoping to be able to fill the pail in the garage and bring it to the stove, but that's not crucial. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Have you looked at TSC? If you have an Agway near you, they may have something that'll work.


----------



## jjk454ss (Nov 18, 2013)

I use 2 black buckets I got at Lowes.  They don't hold that much, but it keeps some dust out of the house and let's me have a couple buckets reDy to dump in the stove.  They are by the grilling/stove items.


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 19, 2013)

Proulx06 said:


> Curious if anyone has found a pail or bucket (metal, preferably) that will hold a 40lb bag of pellets? I like to keep a bag near my stove, but it's not the greatest look. And I think having a hard container would be easier to pour into the hopper than the bag. Only thing I've found is a black metal pail at Lowes that will only hold 15lbs.


I got 4 plastic garbage cans in the garage. 2 - 32 gal 2 - 44 gal. The 32 gal hold 4 bags each and the 2 44 gal hold 6 bags each. I transport them to the stove with 2 of the metal buckets from HD. Works great and no bags laying around. Fill the. Buckets once every 2 weeks. The stash is housed in a separate shed.


----------



## nksdad2007 (Nov 19, 2013)

I use the orange 5 gallon pails from home depot.  Two bags fits nicely in three buckets.  And a bunch of the dust and sawdust stays in the buckets from the static electricity.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Nov 19, 2013)

I use an old metal coal bucket which hold 15 Lbs. works for me.


----------



## whlago (Nov 19, 2013)

I keep the pellets it in the bag in the garage and fill a 5 gallon plastic bucket to fill the stove when needed.  Both the bag and bucket live in the garage.


----------



## Utilitrack (Nov 19, 2013)

We use this wooden chest to store pellet bags (3+) and all cleaning tools. Wife loves the look, so every one is happy, happy, happy!


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 19, 2013)

It's a bit pricey, but this is the coal hod that I use.  I simply like the way it looks, and it holds one full bag of pellets.

http://www.amazon.com/Minuteman-Int...=UTF8&qid=1384862335&sr=8-6&keywords=coal+hod


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> It's a bit pricey, but this is the coal hod that I use.  I simply like the way it looks, and it holds one full bag of pellets.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Minuteman-International-C-66-Pellet-Bucket/dp/B001BZEXJM/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1384862335&sr=8-6&keywords=coal hod



Exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

jjk454ss said:


> I use 2 black buckets I got at Lowes.  They don't hold that much, but it keeps some dust out of the house and let's me have a couple buckets reDy to dump in the stove.  They are by the grilling/stove items.



Had one in my hand yesterday before putting it back and deciding to ask on here, but talked to the wife last night about buying two. Our hearth is not that big so it'd be a bit tight with too, but they are nice looking pails. Match the stove too.


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 19, 2013)

I get used apple pie filling buckets that the local bakery throws out every day!  I vacuum out three or four bags of pellets into the buckets to fill and have about four full in the basement so the wife can bring up one at a time if needed.  

Currently, I have about 8 full size buckets that are used for the stove and many others for other stuff in the garage.

They also trash some small ones that I keep my pellet stove tools and spare parts in for quick access.

Bill


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

I ended up just going to Tractor Supply and getting a $17 steel feed bucket with lid. It's silver...going to spray it flat black today to match the stove, and hopefully the wife should be happy with that. And hopefully it holds 40lbs!


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

This is what I got. I'll update with painted pictures later today.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/behrens-10-gal-galvanized-sheet-steel-garbage-pail


----------



## The Grintch (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 5 gallon bucket (lowes with a lid)  holds 1/2 a bag or so.  I got it so my wife can put some pellets in without lifting 40lbs.  I find just dumping the bag in is the best for me.


----------



## jjk454ss (Nov 19, 2013)

Proulx06 said:


> This is what I got. I'll update with painted pictures later today.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/behrens-10-gal-galvanized-sheet-steel-garbage-pail



I saw those at lowes also, I like them but wanted black.  I like how the handle holds the lid tight.


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

jjk454ss said:


> I saw those at lowes also, I like them but wanted black.  I like how the handle holds the lid tight.



Yes, saw those at Lowes as well, near the trashcans. Lowes also had black ones near the fireplace supplies, but they were small. These are much larger, and I just sprayed them black...pics forthcoming!


----------



## skibumm100 (Nov 19, 2013)

Utilitrack said:


> We use this wooden chest to store pellet bags (3+) and all cleaning tools. Wife loves the look, so every one is happy, happy, happy!


 
Same deal at our house. My wife bought an antique wooden chest. It hold 4 bags of pellets. We use a plastic feed scoop to fill the hopper. The boys haul the pellets up from the basement and load the chest. I scoop them into the hopper. 

A lot of the fines setle out in the chest and I vacuum them out when it's empty. Works for us.....


----------



## Proulx06 (Nov 19, 2013)

skibumm100 said:


> Same deal at our house. My wife bought an antique wooden chest. It hold 4 bags of pellets. We use a plastic feed scoop to fill the hopper. The boys haul the pellets up from the basement and load the chest. I scoop them into the hopper.
> 
> A lot of the fines setle out in the chest and I vacuum them out when it's empty. Works for us.....



I like that idea, just no room right now. I will be building dual built-in cabinets in the next few months on either side of the hearth...left side will be audio-visual, but the bottom right side I always envisioned wood/pellet storage. I originally thought I'd store bags, but maybe I'll design some sealed-up drawer of sorts and dump the bags in there. Love it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## muss (Nov 19, 2013)

bought a galvanized pail & cover & painted it flat black & it holds a full bag no prob, then I lift it up by the swing handle & pour. Any local Agway carries them


----------



## MarkSJohnson (Nov 19, 2013)

I use one of these, but I didn't get it from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Panacea-Produ...F8&qid=1384880315&sr=8-1&keywords=coal+bucket


----------



## pell it (Nov 19, 2013)

http://www.royalfireside.com/pages/pelletpail.htm


It's plastic.


----------



## PELLETCONVERT (Nov 19, 2013)

pell it said:


> http://www.royalfireside.com/pages/pelletpail.htm
> 
> 
> It's plastic.


Now thats pretty clever!


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 19, 2013)

PELLETCONVERT said:


> Now thats pretty clever!



And expensive IIRC!

Bill


----------



## pell it (Nov 19, 2013)

Go to their website and they are no more!  The business is for sale, hell with the pails!!


----------



## Margo (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an old pickle crock that holds almost 2 bags I just scoop them into the stove. I was thinking of an idea similar to Proulx06's idea. I could design it I don't know if I could build it.


----------



## fmsm (Nov 19, 2013)

This is what I use, can't remember where I got it


----------



## Tdamico (Nov 19, 2013)

jjk454ss said:


> I use 2 black buckets I got at Lowes.  They don't hold that much, but it keeps some dust out of the house and let's me have a couple buckets reDy to dump in the stove.  They are by the grilling/stove items.


This is what I use also.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Nov 19, 2013)

For a while I used a basket lined with plastic. I wasn't happy with the prospect of the cats getting into it so I went back to using a coal scuttle.






Holds about 1/3 of a bag, which is just fine. I fill the stove from the bag and put the remainder in the scuttle. Then I can top up the stove from this.
I started doing this because my back bothers me and lifting the bag isn't always an option. I sometimes have to use my grain scoop to fill the scuttle that I then pour into the stove. That keeps the amount of lifting down.


----------



## Pellet-King (Nov 20, 2013)

Phil Do's fire. said:


> I use an old metal coal bucket which hold 15 Lbs. works for me.


 Same here, my stove being a insert has a small slit about 2" wide and 2' long to pour pellets thru, could never just pour a bag into it


----------



## dw06 (Nov 20, 2013)

I bought 2 reconditioned plastic barrels with the metal band around the top. One is 55 gal and holds 8 bags, other is 35 gal and holds 5 bags, I like having enough to outlast a bad snow and anytime a storm is coming I top them both off and fill stove gives me 14.5 bags.
I like both, and use a feed scoop to load into hopper. Only thing bad so far is reaching the bottom to scoop last bag out of the 55 gal one, the 35 gal is my favorite and doing it over would of got 2 of that size.


----------



## Paul Raz (Nov 20, 2013)

Didnt have the pics before. This is what I use. The cans stay in the garage and hold a total of 20 bags combined, use the scoop to fill the coal buckets and carry them to the stove. Simple!


----------

